# First Gallery Showing!?!?



## PixelRabbit (Oct 18, 2013)

I had no clue where to put this and the Aspiring Pro's section seemed the most appropriate, since I've yet to post here I figured it was about time!

I just got contacted by a gallery that I put out a feeler to, actually the first and only one I've contacted so far, they have reserved space for me for Sept/Oct for their 2014 schedule! O M G !!! 



Just waiting on the contract now etc.... but beyond tickled!! 

Don't mind me while I celebrate!!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 18, 2013)

SWEET!! Congratulations!

Who knows, maybe you'll even inspire me to get up off my...rejection issues, and check into the gallery option.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Sharon!

Just do it!  I honestly didn't know what to expect, was beyond surprised and thrilled to hear back from them!


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2013)

Congrats!

How much is the gallery's cut? How much space?

Who will be responsible for arranging for the presentation (framing, etc) of your work.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks K! 

It's all kinda a blur right now so I'll have to share that info when I receive the paperwork


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2013)

Congrats PR!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks John! 

*grabs John and does a Snoopy Dance with him*

I'm totally staying in this thread and going nowhere else..., I'm on a self imposed week of abstinence from TPF/etc... while I wrangle my miscellaneous ducks in a row so I stop tripping over the little quackers!  I just had to share! Woot!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 18, 2013)

KmH said:


> Congrats!
> 
> How much is the gallery's cut? How much space?
> 
> Who will be responsible for arranging for the presentation (framing, etc) of your work.



Should have waited 5 minutes to answer lol! 

Here are the terms they listed, no mention of how much of the space is mine so I will have to get that info still, it's "attached" to a camera store in downtown (they rent two side by side units) :

By signing this form you are agreeing to the terms listed below:

You will fill the 2 month exhibition slot provided to you
We will need 2 months notice for cancelations. This is just a courtesy
FotoArt receives 20% of any display pieces sold in our Full Spectrum Gallery
All photographs must be framed and ready for display no later than the 1st day of the slotted exhibition month. 
Pieces must be labelled with title and selling price (if applicable)
Any special hanging instructions must also be included

An inventory sheet of all the pieces being displayed must be filled out and attached to this form. 
FotoArt is not responsible for any lost, stolen or damaged items
You give FotoArt permission to advertise in store and on social media your involvement in the Full Spectrum Gallery


----------



## Dagwood56 (Oct 18, 2013)

Congratulations!! :hug::


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Carol  :hug::


----------



## wbarthur (Oct 18, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Wbarthur


----------



## baturn (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow! Big time congrats.


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow. Only 20%.
Do they do framing?
How big is the gallery and is it in an art district?

When you have time while your images are hanging in the gallery, will they let you spend time at the gallery so potential buyers can talk to you.

Yif you're not already familiar, you have time to learn about framing and presentation.

For display in the galley I recommend Nielsen metal frames. Wood frames are acidic, metal frames aren't.
Fine art inkjet prints made using solvent based dyes on fine art paper, using museum print mounting techniques (hinge mount), museum quality mount board and mat materials that are acid free, and quality glazing are not inexpensive when all put together.
Glazing has to kept away from the print. That's part of what a mat does, though a mat also helps visually isolate the print from whatever wall it hangs on.
They make spacers that can keep glazing from touching the print so a print can be framed without a mat, but you lose the isolation.
Cheap mount and mat materials aren't acid free.



> No matter how acid-free a paper may be immediately after manufacture, over time chemicals from processing or pollutants from the air may lead to the formation of acid in the paper. The presence of an alkaline buffer will reduce or eliminate damaging effects of these acids for the duration of the buffer's effectiveness. The most common buffering additive is calcium carbonate. Some acidic materials are chemically neutralized with the addition of alkaline products; other materials are processed to remove the acid.



Being able to tell potential buyers about the print type (chromogenic (C-print) or inkjet), paper the print is on, the date the print was made,and the framing materials/techniques used helps to support an asking price, particularly when you can say "museum quality materials and techniques".

Fine art inkjet prints generally stay color fast longer than C-prints, but quality C-prints that suffer little from degrading environmental conditions will likely last longer than you do.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 18, 2013)

That's awesome!!!!


----------



## slackercruster (Oct 18, 2013)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 19, 2013)

KmH said:


> Wow. Only 20%.
> Do they do framing?
> How big is the gallery and is it in an art district?
> 
> ...



Thanks Baturn, Bunny and Slacker!

K, thank you for the info! That's a great jumping off point! I'm positive I will have more questions as I go along so don't go far 
The gallery is in/part of a camera store on the main street downtown Owen Sound, a tourist/retirement kind of place so not a dedicated gallery kinda place to stay and meet people.


----------



## mishele (Oct 19, 2013)

Awesome, Rabbit!! I'm so excited for.you! This is the first of many!!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 19, 2013)

That is sweet PR. Congrats.


----------



## KmH (Oct 19, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> The gallery is in/part of a camera store on the main street downtown Owen Sound, a tourist/retirement kind of place so not a dedicated gallery kinda place to stay and meet people.


That's kind of what I suspected, and explains the 20%.

40% is more normal for a regular gallery, but if an artist's stuff sells regularly, the artist can often negotiate a reduction in the gallery's cut.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 19, 2013)

You can learn to do your own matting pretty easily, but you'll need a mat cutter which isn't terribly cheap. Also, double mats and other fanciness are are exponentially harder -- plain single mats are easy, though.

I'd pay to have it all done the first time, though. No point in investing in a mat cutter unless you're pretty sure you'll sell some prints. Or if you decide you want to hang your own work (I buy frames with glass in bulk off the internet, and matboard from a local art store. I think my out of pocket cost is something like $40 for a basic 11x14 frame with a matted print inside of it, all up, but this is a mix of museum grade mat with cheapo frames).


----------



## snowbear (Oct 19, 2013)

Congrats, pix.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> Awesome, Rabbit!! I'm so excited for.you! This is the first of many!!





ronlane said:


> That is sweet PR. Congrats.


Thanks you two!  Mish, from your lips to the Photogod's ears!


KmH said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > The gallery is in/part of a camera store on the main street downtown Owen Sound, a tourist/retirement kind of place so not a dedicated gallery kinda place to stay and meet people.
> ...


I'll keep that in mind for future reference 


amolitor said:


> You can learn to do your own matting pretty easily, but you'll need a mat cutter which isn't terribly cheap. Also, double mats and other fanciness are are exponentially harder -- plain single mats are easy, though.
> 
> I'd pay to have it all done the first time, though. No point in investing in a mat cutter unless you're pretty sure you'll sell some prints. Or if you decide you want to hang your own work (I buy frames with glass in bulk off the internet, and matboard from a local art store. I think my out of pocket cost is something like $40 for a basic 11x14 frame with a matted print inside of it, all up, but this is a mix of museum grade mat with cheapo frames).


Thanks Andrew, I suspect I will be piecing this together over the coming months, great info!


snowbear said:


> Congrats, pix.



Thanks Charlie


----------



## manny212 (Oct 20, 2013)

Congrats kid !!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks Manny!

This morning I'm a mix of Woot! and Oh man, now I HAVE to get my ducks in a row and quit foolin' around! lol I kinda like the ducks milling about, things are never boring but they tend to trip you up at the least convenient time lol


----------



## IByte (Oct 20, 2013)

Well, well, well PR looks like you're starting your holiday season on the right track, congrats lil fuzzyy bunny.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> ... *downtown* Owen Sound...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks M!

John, teehee, us small town girls gotta start somewhere


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks M!
> 
> John, teehee, us small town girls gotta start somewhere


Mehh... just funnin' ya; look up 'Sooke' on your map.  It was only a few years back we got our second traffic light, and then things went to Hades, 'cause everyone used to give their directions in relation to _the_ light; turn at the light, turn after the light, go through the light...  now we have to remember if it's the old light or the new light!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 20, 2013)

lol! Knowing how directions are given around here I can see how that would totally mess people up for a long time lol!!


----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 20, 2013)

That's pretty cool, congrats PixelRabbit!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks Serena!


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2013)

Well, this is wonderful, and congrats to you!        I think it's a plus that this is a more relaxed kind of showing - you will learn a lot about framing, meeting deadlines, etc., and have that experience in your pocket for the next one!  

Congrats again!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 21, 2013)

Congrats! And now reality sets in LOL... I've started submitting to juried exhibits and just got something accepted for the third time; it's exciting and then it sinks in - all the practical aspects of it that need to be done. 

For matting etc. I've found some resources and supplies from Lumiere Photo in Rochester NY (on their website).



P.S. Being a hockey fan all I know about Owen Sound is the OHL team (and I kept thinking I was remembering something other than the Attack and finally realized - the Platers!)


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 22, 2013)

terri said:


> Well, this is wonderful, and congrats to you!        I think it's a plus that this is a more relaxed kind of showing - you will learn a lot about framing, meeting deadlines, etc., and have that experience in your pocket for the next one!
> 
> Congrats again!


Thanks Terri! I agree 100% that more relaxed is perfect, if it was a "real" gallery showing I'm pretty sure I'd be hyperventilating until September lol! I have so much to learn and have dragged my feet up until this point, printing makes it really really real and that's scary! I think I needed something like this to kick me in the butt to get it done.


vintagesnaps said:


> Congrats! And now reality sets in LOL... I've started submitting to juried exhibits and just got something accepted for the third time; it's exciting and then it sinks in - all the practical aspects of it that need to be done.
> 
> For matting etc. I've found some resources and supplies from Lumiere Photo in Rochester NY (on their website).
> 
> ...



Thanks Sharon, yes! Reality! ack! I'm pretty good at avoiding reality  most of the time so when it sneaks in it's usually because I had my head  in the sand avoiding it toooo long lol Thanks for the source for  supplies! Rochester is not too far from us, I actually visited there  many many times in my youth visiting family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ah yes! I am not originally from this area, I'm from Oshawa (go Generals!) I do remember Mr. Rabbit talking about the change in teams many moons ago!


----------



## bc_steve (Oct 27, 2013)

Great news!  Your pictures deserve to be in a gallery


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 30, 2013)

bc_steve said:


> Great news!  Your pictures deserve to be in a gallery


Wow, thanks Steve!! <3


----------

